# on n'en est plus à



## Joan bolets

Salve, qual'è la traduzione esatta della frase in grassetto nel periodo seguente?

 On m'a expliqué aussi que l'interprétation coûtait cher, ce qui est vrai: mais quand on organise ce genre de voyage (au bas mot 30.000 euros), *on n'en est quand même plus à quelques centaines d'euros supplémentaires*.

Io azzardo: _si tratterebbe in ogni caso solo di qualche euro in pìu. _

in generale ho visto che la frase " *n'en être plus à*" è molto diffusa, mi piacerebbe conoscerne l'esatta traduzione in un contesto più generale.

Merci!


----------



## Corsicum

Dans l’attente de l’avis de spécialistes, une tentative d’apprentissage avec des erreurs probables :
_Ormai allo stato, qualque centinaio di euro in più non scambiano le cose._
_Ormai allo stato, qualque centinaio di euro in più o meno._

Ce n’est pas tout à fait le même contexte, mais ci dessous deux exemples :
_Alors qu'elle n'en est plus persuadée pour ce qui est des demandeurs d'asile actuels._
_Mentre allo stato attuale non esiste alcuna certezza in merito._
_http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?mode=dbl&lang=fr&lng1=fr,it&lng2=da,de,el,en,es,fi,fr,it,nl,pt,sv,&val=358106:cs&page=1&hwords=qu%27elle+n%27en+est+plus%7E_

_N'en est plus à sa phase initiale_
_Sembra avere ormai superato la fase embrionale_
http://eur-lex.europa.eu/Notice.do?...&val=226239:cs&page=1&hwords=n'en+est+plus+à~


----------



## matoupaschat

Direi : Non si bada più a qualche centinaio d'euro in più .
Giudichi tu !


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Non si bada più a qualche centinaio d'euro in più .


Il me semble que ça « sonne » bien….la musique est bonne !


----------



## Joan bolets

Joan bolets said:


> in generale ho visto che la frase " *n'en être plus à*" è molto diffusa, mi piacerebbe conoscerne l'esatta traduzione in un contesto più generale.
> 
> Merci!



Grazie mille per i vostri preziosi contributi, ma ne vorrei sapere di più, l'espressione sembra avere differenti significati...


----------



## matoupaschat

Ecco quanto trovato in francese (Tratto da http://www.cnrtl.fr/definition/être )
*β)* [Pour marquer un moment ou une étape dans le déroulement ou l'évolution de quelque chose] _Où en êtes-vous? voilà où nous en sommes; j'en suis au début; j'en suis là; nous (en) étions au dessert quand il est arrivé; il en est à son cinquième verre de vin._ _Je voudrais bien savoir aussi où vous en _*êtes *_de vos travaux. J'y pense souvent et en attends le résultat avec une vive impatience. Pour les miens (...) j'aurai fini mes deux derniers volumes dans trois mois à peu près_ (Gobineau, Tocqueville, _Corresp._ [avec Tocqueville], 1854, p. 215). _Nous en _*sommes *_en médecine où la chimie en _*était *_il y a deux siècles. Nous en _*sommes *_à la période empirique, à la période des doctrines individuelles_ (Bernard, _Princ. méd. exp.,_ 1878, p. 178) : 
75. ... _on en _*était *_encore à_ l'équipement au gaz d'éclairage qui n'était pas distribué dans toutes les villes d'Italie que déjà mon père achetait les chutes d'eau dans les Alpes et rêvait de l'électrification de la péninsule!
Cendrars, _Bourlinguer,_ 1948, p. 111.
♦ Autres _expr. usuelles._ _En être à ce point; en être réduit au point où j'en suis; il n'(en) est pas où il croit; en être à ses débuts, à sa première affaire, à son premier essai; nous en sommes à l'heure où;_ (dans un comptage) _nous en sommes à cinquante._ 
− *En être à* + inf. _J'en suis encore à me demander ce qui me vaut cet honneur; j'en suis à compter les minutes; il en est à maudire le jour où il est né._ _Comme de vrai, il_ [_Franz_] _en _*était *_à se traîner aux genoux de sa maîtresse, et à lui protester par les plus solennels serments qu'il l'épouserait_ (Bourges, _Crépusc. dieux,_ 1884, p. 92) : 76. Jerphanion regardait, fort démoralisé lui-même, les bras coupés. La position qu'on venait de lui remettre avait tellement l'air d'une plaisanterie, que l'_on en _*était *_à_ se demander si le guide ne vous y avait pas menés par erreur.
Romains, _Hommes bonne vol.,_ 1938, p. 149.

− [Pour exprimer la confusion, le désordre] ♦ _Hé, où en sommes-nous (__Ac.__)._ _Où en sommes-nous grand Dieu! :_ 77. − Je... me fiche du... docteur, bredouilla le malade d'une voix pâteuse. Restez là une minute... voyons... voyons... où en *sommes*_-nous_?... sacrée grippe! je me sens de mieux en mieux, et... pas capable de joindre deux idées ensemble... ça colle au cerveau comme un caramel au palais...
Bernanos, _Crime,_ 1935, p. 838

♦ _Ne plus savoir où l'on en est :_ 78. champbourcy. − Neuf, dix... mais non! trois quatre... vous m'embrouillez, père Colladan.
colladan. − Je ne vous parle pas.
champbourcy. − Vous ne me parlez pas, mais vous me dites : « Sept, huit, » ça me fait dire : « Neuf, dix... » _je ne sais plus où j'en _*suis. *
Labiche, _Cagnotte,_ 1864, I, 2, p. 21.


− _En être là._ _J'en _*étais *_là de mes conjectures quand plusieurs incidents que je ne vous dis pas m'ouvrirent tout à fait les yeux_ (Fromentin, _Dominique,_ 1863, p. 226) : 79. Elle se leva et repoussa sa chaise : « tu avoues! tu verrouilles tes tiroirs, à cause de moi. _Nous en _*sommes *_là_!
− C'est pour t'éviter des tentations, dit-il; cette fois la gaieté de sa voix sonnait tout à fait faux.
Beauvoir, _Mandarins,_ 1954, p. 262.
♦ Autres _expr. usuelles._ _Si on m'avait écouté, on n'en serait pas là_ (fam.); _Dieu merci, nous n'en sommes pas là; tout le monde en est là; il en était là de sa tâche quand la mort le surprit._ 

− Attacher de l'importance à quelque chose. _Il n'en est pas à une erreur près, à cent francs près, à cela près._ 
− _En être de, pour sa peine, pour son temps._ Perdre son temps, sa peine. _J'en suis pour ce que j'ai dit._ _Ceux-là avaient peu reçu et beaucoup dépensé. Ils en _*étaient *_du leur et réclamaient leur paiement_ (France, _J. d'Arc, _t. 1, 1908, p. 387) :​Spero che basti .


----------

